# Guard when Cutting Dadoes on the Tablesaw.



## BDKS (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone have suggestions for a guard when cutting dadoes on a tablesaw. I was thinking of making a larger version of the plastic guard used on router tables. I mainly work on small projects where the fence can remain on the saw.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I use a router and a edge guide for cutting dadoes and rabbets.


----------



## BDKS (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have considered changing to that method.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

charles neil uses a wooden guard that attaches to the tablesaw anywhere you want with magnets. fairly simple to make. just google him


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I also switched to making dados with the router. If it is in a small piece use the router table, if it's a large piece I use a jig along the lines of the one Skarp references.


----------

